# AC Line Splitters



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

Does anyone use an AC line splitter? 

I think I want to get one to help measure current. I'm sure most of you rig up something with some NM cable, plugs, and maybe some aligator clips, but I was thinking of buying one off of Amazon. They've got additional benefit of having a test leads point to help with tamper proof receptacles.

Seems as though these Extechs or Amprobes are popular, but have varying reviews of how good the male and female ends of the plugs are.

https://www.amazon.com/Extech-48017...id=1527729493&sr=8-1&keywords=extech+splitter

https://www.amazon.com/Amprobe-ELS2...rd_wg=HCHXC&psc=1&refRID=38VZQ816W39Z8MWVN9J7


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

Or maybe an easier way would be to just strip the outer insulation/jacket off of a heavy gauge/heavy duty extension cord.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Jrags said:


> Or maybe an easier way would be to just strip the outer insulation/jacket off of a heavy gauge/heavy duty extension cord.




I say it depends on how often you need it. For me it would have to be at least weekly to add such a unitasker to my tool kit. Pretty cool they included a ten wrap option for the low amperage loads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jrags said:


> Or maybe an easier way would be to just strip the outer insulation/jacket off of a heavy gauge/heavy duty extension cord.


14/3 so will work fine. You won’t have it plugged in for long when you use it. Doing it that way allows you to read each leg. Make it only long enough to plug into itselfs and hang on your tool pouch. It will last you for years. 


Note: the first one I made one many moons ago I was messed with. The day I made it my boss came into the shop while I was making it and sent me off for “something”. When I came back a few minutes later he handed me the finished cord and sent me to check a bad refrigerator that kept tripping a breaker..
After reading 10+ amps on the ground with no breaker tripping I swapped the breaker, FPE, and told them they needed a new fridge. 

When I got down to the shop my boss was laughing and took the end off the cord. He had swapped the white and green on both ends.

Nothing was wrong when he sent me up there. We didn’t swap the fridge. 

Lessons learned, Think, read all legs, trust no one with personal gear. He was a good boss.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I bought one a long time ago. I’ve never used it. I thought it would be useful, now I have no clue where it is.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have one and I use it quite a bit. I keep it in the pouch with my clamp meter. For the few bucks it cost it's one of those things that pays for itself the first time you use it. 

Obviously it makes it very simple and convenient to check any plug-in device's power requirements. You can test this quick and easy without taking anything apart. As long as your meter has min-max-average, you can put it in place and leave it for a while and come back, without scaring the customer with bare wires hanging. 

Now I will say that in a lot of cases one of those Kill A Watt devices is really just as useful and it doesn't tie up your clamp meter. 

I'd also say that this thing would be more useful with a 24" cord, it would just be more handy for me that way, the meter is not dangling from the splitter, the splitter and the meter are resting on the floor. In fact if I was going to make one I'd probably make one from a 3' appliance extension cord, one of the flat ones - you might be able to take a razor blade to the flat cord and separate the conductors without making any project. 

I use these tests to take some of the guesswork out of generator sizing and UPS sizing requirements.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

splatz said:


> I have one and I use it quite a bit. I keep it in the pouch with my clamp meter. For the few bucks it cost it's one of those things that pays for itself the first time you use it.
> 
> Obviously it makes it very simple and convenient to check any plug-in device's power requirements. You can test this quick and easy without taking anything apart. As long as your meter has min-max-average, you can put it in place and leave it for a while and come back, without scaring the customer with bare wires hanging.
> 
> ...




Good tips. Thanks splatz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HandyManDan928 (Apr 29, 2018)

Just for Fun ... here's a HillBilly / Farmer version ... ( gotta love the vintage cloth tape wire insulator ...


----------



## HandyManDan928 (Apr 29, 2018)

after reviewing the standard units in a search for these things they are in the 20 > 30 $ range and have the x10 coil set-up ... I like that , would have helped with the poltergeist Kitchen I recently bumped into ... leaning toward the AmpProbe brand ... , we'll see ...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've had the SqD model since I was maybe 20, used it a few times.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

These things are really handy when you do maintenance work. Part of my job was to service commercial kitchen appliances to include 100amp Vulcan ovens right down to microwave ovens and large toasters. I always had to do the cord split thing or open up a piece of equipment since my employer was supplying tools and would not get a splitter. Opening up appliances or vacuums to do this is a pain in the bum. I should have just bought my own...


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Satch said:


> These things are really handy when you do maintenance work. Part of my job was to service commercial kitchen appliances to include 100amp Vulcan ovens right down to microwave ovens and large toasters. I always had to do the cord split thing or open up a piece of equipment since my employer was supplying tools and would not get a splitter. Opening up appliances or vacuums to do this is a pain in the bum. I should have just bought my own...




I’d like to see you use that on an oven circuit. From a distance of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I have one and its annoying to use as its heavy so it likes to try to unplug from the receptacle. Add the weight of a amp clamp and its useless. Old school exposed wire on a short drop cord works just as well and you can use a fluke T5 (open amp ring) which is a added bonus.


----------

